# Trip Report - Royal Gorge at 4100 cfs.



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the report, very detailed. Can't wait to get down there Saturday? Anyone want to meet up for an earlier run like around 10am?


----------



## arkshark (Jun 4, 2008)

the suspension bridge doesn't appear to be as high as it was last month. super fun trip yesterday. no carnage. smiles all around. ed hansen=yellow scooter?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

arkshark said:


> ...... ed hansen=yellow scooter?


That would be me! 

My 50cc motor only goes 25 up the hills, but I'm _hell-on-wheelz_ @ 42mph going down into Parkdale!

Best shuttle vehicle ever.

oh, and for those of you keeping score: 50cc = motorized BICYCLE, which means I'm street legal with: 1.) no license plate, 2.) no registration fees, 3.) no insurance fees. 

100+ mpg, give or take with the hills.


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

*Brings back memories in 95 when we did it at 4200*

I will never forget the narrows at that level..
You scare me doing this solo! Buddy up mon


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

steepcreeks said:


> I will never forget the narrows at that level..
> You scare me doing this solo! Buddy up mon


Yeah, I try to, but if no one else is going, I'll be damned if I'm gonna sit on the couch and let this all this water get away. 

Most of my solo trips pass without seeing a single other soul on the river. Even the incline rail at the suspension bridge is usually closed down by the time I get there. The solitude is kinda nice, actually.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

*Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!*

Sounds fun. Anyone want to do it Sunday?

Josh
225-931-1359


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

*Parkdale tonight?*

Ed, You are the man. I'm still up for tonight. Lauren and a friend are going to join me. 5 at Pdale?


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

By the way, is this the record high solo run?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

cbrobin said:


> By the way, is this the record high solo run?


I'll see you at Parkdale. 

I doubt it's a record high solo...... Tim Walker mentioned falling behind his group at 7200 cfs several years ago and not seeing a soul after that.... so I guess that could count as a solo run. 

But the boats were MUCH bigger back in the olden days. :wink:


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed, thanks for the TR. You made it sound pretty full on at this level. Would you recommened a CFS or an EZG?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bruno, are you in. Definitely still playboat.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Dave I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

blutzski said:


> Ed, thanks for the TR. You made it sound pretty full on at this level. Would you recommened a CFS or an EZG?


All my trips this year have been in my EZG-50. I highly recommend the playboat if you have a bomb-proof combat roll. I haven't even dusted the cobwebs out the creek boat yet this year. (There actually are cobwebs in it!) That will haappen come Saturday at Clear Creek of the Ark. 

Nearly everyone I've boated with in the Royal Gorge have been in playboats. Anyone in a creekboat decides to bring the playboat the next time.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Ed Hansen said:


> All my trips this year have been in my EZG-50. I highly recommend the playboat if you have a bomb-proof combat roll. I haven't even dusted the cobwebs out the creek boat yet this year. (There actually are cobwebs in it!) That will haappen come Saturday at Clear Creek of the Ark.
> 
> Nearly everyone I've boated with in the Royal Gorge have been in playboats. Anyone in a creekboat decides to bring the playboat the next time.


Hmm, I'm trying to figure this out myself. Playboats because... the run is not so hard that you need a creekboat?.... because you want to get flushed through holes?... because at these levels you're already crazy to be in there so why not just bring a playboat? ... because...?

I've done #s at 2500 in my playboat and thought that was fine - how does RG at these levels compare?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

KSC said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to figure this out myself. Playboats because... the run is not so hard that you need a creekboat?.... because you want to get flushed through holes?... because at these levels you're already crazy to be in there so why not just bring a playboat? ... because...?
> 
> I've done #s at 2500 in my playboat and thought that was fine - how does RG at these levels compare?


Yes to the first two. I can't speak for current levels, but I think it was easier at 3500 than 2600. Still the most fun I've ever had in a boat. If you have a bombproof roll and class IV paddling abilities it's the shiz.

josh


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Kevin- playboat because the run is not hard. You need to adjust for Arkansas river rating scale (big waves = 4+).


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

My buddy and I are going to bomb an evening run around 6 or 7 tonight if anyone is interested in joining...okay, maybe we'll stop for a quick look at sunshine.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*cool ride!*



Ed Hansen said:


> That would be me!
> 
> My 50cc motor only goes 25 up the hills, but I'm _hell-on-wheelz_ @ 42mph going down into Parkdale!
> 
> ...


Ed, I think we have the same scoot. I've got a 50cc yellow Honda Metropolitan. Gotta' question, though. Where do you put the boat? Awesome trip report. How do you remember all of that?

Kim:roll:


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone want to hit it Wednesday around noon?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

We ended up doing it Saturday at about the same level. I think we had around 4200 while we were in there. I was surprised to see only 2 other kayakers and a couple crazy rafters running the gorge that day. Maybe it's just because everything else in the state is going off and boaters are dispersed, but we're getting once a decade high flows on the Ark and it's super fun out there. 

We had a group of 7 of varying abilities and only 2 of us brought playboats, but there is no reason not to bring a playboat and it's worth it for endless wave wheel opportunities and an awesome surf wave at the dam in Canon City. The run is fairly hazard free if you have a solid roll and class IV boating skills. There are a few large holes, but are not terribly difficult to avoid (be sure to turn around and look at boat eater -after- you pass it - wow!). The water is moving fast and a swim in certain places could definitely become protracted, but even if you get knocked over by a wave, there are calm spots between the waves to roll up.

The highest I ever did the gorge before was around 800 cfs. Normally the put-in is super scrapey and slow. That day I estimated with a paddle probe that it was a good 8 feet deep. And that long run out to the take-out, I guessed we were going around 10 mi/hr without even taking a paddle stroke.

I don't get an opportunity to boat that kind of big water very often and it was treat.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

I may be able to make it wednesday, but more like 5:00.
CB


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

Joe and I will be up there around 3, give me a call if you want to set shuttle with us.

Ben
303 995-7433


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Taking out at the park in canon city is worth it now as the dam surf wave is really nice at this level. Beautiful wave, great eddy, pile on top over a boaters head when down in the trough. Good times!

Also, those rafters entered the gorge with two cats, and exited with one. Dumped a cat at sunshine, and it was last seen hauling ass past the takeout in the main flow and headed for pueblo. High flow makes for tough gear recovery.


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

*beta on rafting gorge 4200- and thanks for the intro*



KSC said:


> We ended up doing it Saturday at about the same level. I think we had around 4200 while we were in there. I was surprised to see only 2 other kayakers and a couple crazy rafters running the gorge that day. Maybe it's just because everything else in the state is going off and boaters are dispersed, but we're getting once a decade high flows on the Ark and it's super fun out there.
> 
> We had a group of 7 of varying abilities and only 2 of us brought playboats, but there is no reason not to bring a playboat and it's worth it for endless wave wheel opportunities and an awesome surf wave at the dam in Canon City. The run is fairly hazard free if you have a solid roll and class IV boating skills. There are a few large holes, but are not terribly difficult to avoid (be sure to turn around and look at boat eater -after- you pass it - wow!). The water is moving fast and a swim in certain places could definitely become protracted, but even if you get knocked over by a wave, there are calm spots between the waves to roll up.
> 
> ...


Gorge at 4200-
My run was OK- but my rafting buddy’s was another story- he came out of his boat once (at 3 rocks below pinnacle)- and later in the day flipped at the two HUGE holes at Sunshine
There was no-one else at all in the canyon with us (2 cats and 2 kayakers)- so safety was sketchy at best- we were on our own- the flipped boat went all the way to Canon City where some tubers 'retrieved' it for us
After the flip- I hauled my friend ( large guy 275#) on the back of my plastic cat, from just below Sledge all the way to the takeout looking for gear and his boat- it was intense.
But as for my run-
I took the far left sneak at 3 rocks- (I not sure how the other boater went center in that rapid- unfortunately he really paid for it)
The entrance rapids above Sunshine (primero etc.) were big, but not difficult as far as I was concerned
Sunshine was a completely different story- I may have a picture of a kayaker running it- both of our kayakers got trashed in the hole at the bottom but both rolled up just fine.
My run through sunshine was a right drop- staying right by pulling right against two really huge laterals throwing me center- at the bottom though I got blown center- it really seemed to be unavoidable at this level- believe me there was no 'sneak' available- and I turned the boat to take on the two holes- the first one hammered me and I pushed once on the oars then grabbed the frame so I wouldn't get thrown out- the boat settled on top of the 2nd wave and pushed me right and I was through.
My buddy ran lead and did not hit the hole square though, and he flipped very fast. He was able to swim right and wound up sitting on a rock near the shore. I backed into the rock and ferried him to the track side to walk down to Sledge.
Sledge was big but- and I'm not making this up- was quasi washed out- but then again, I ran as far left as I possibly could even at the very top. But it appeared that the ledges were filled in and I didn't see a hole at the bottom but maybe I simply missed it.
Below Sledge, my friend got back in the boat and we decided that he should keep his weight right behind my seat while kneeling- simply using his weight to keep me from flipping. It worked fairly well actually. The narrows was huge and I was careful to look for holes that I could avoid to stay out of trouble. It worked. Our kayakers seemed to be having fun at that point. Wallslammer was also somewhat easy at this level. There was a clear path far left away from the wall- all the rocks were covered there and that's where I went. 
Boat eater had a sneak left and right- I went left because that's where I usually run and it was OK
Coming out, the bridge piling had a huge pillow on it, and the rapids just below the bridge go huge at this level, but of course are easily avoided- something I did with an additional person on the back of the boat. The hole at the chute at the dam could have easily flipped boats- it was very deep and strong- I just nailed the v in the wave and our 440# load pushed through.
My take- At 4200 feet, everything is fairly straight forward -in the right kind of boat- or loaded heavy with the right combination of crew and size of boat- EXCEPT for sunshine- I would hate to use a bunch of hyperbole to describe it- that's not my style- but if this rapid was removed from the mix, it could really be an enjoyable- but exhilarating run. As it was, and knowing that I wasn't prepared to line my boat around it- and we probably couldn't have done it anyway- I was committed to make the best of it. Our 2 kayakers were very experienced, and they really had no trouble at all from what I saw. We also ran into another group of kayakers some of whom I've met in Cross Mtn Gorge and they seemed to enjoy the run.
I thought my cat, the HardCat (AAA's name for it) performed well enough. It’s only 11'6" but has 22" tubes of rotomolded poly pro and despite the small size was fairly stable. The biggest advantage was that it allowed me to go where I wanted in the rapid- even with another person on the back. I did this out of necessity, not because I preferred to obviously. I have no idea how a larger cat would have fared-- and there were times when I might have liked a bigger cat for sure. But I've got enough experience in this boat now to second guess how it reacts and I'm not going out to buy another (larger ) cat at this point in my river running career. And who knows, maybe I'll wind up paying for that decision, but on this day, I was on my line despite all the variables thrown my y.
wayne


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, I just had to check out the action. We went in there this afternoon and at this level, the Gorge simply pisses excellence. Sunshine got all of us too, but they're just huge laterals and you blow right through. The wave at the take-out is one of the best I've ever been on in my short playboating career. Get down there.
Joe


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

kclowe said:


> Ed, I think we have the same scoot. I've got a 50cc yellow Honda Metropolitan. Gotta' question, though. Where do you put the boat? Awesome trip report. How do you remember all of that?
> 
> Kim:roll:


*I start with truck + boat + scoot. Leave scoot at bottom. drive truck + boat to top, leave truck at top, boat to bottom via river, leave boat at bottom, scoot to top, put scoot in truck, drive to bottom, get boat. Back home with Truck + boat + scoot.  I have found this way easier than trying to hitch-hike out of Canon City, what with Territorial State Prison right there and all.

*It's a E-ton Matrix Beamer II or III : cheap china scooter, but I like it.

*I "remember all that" by running the river as often as I can and not having a non-boating life this time of year. :lol:


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

What is the best level in the Gorge? Hit is yesterday at 4200 and it seemed more washed out (smaller waves and less holes) than when I ran it at 3600. 3600 seemed to have more action. What is the best level for a big water play run?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I've only run it up to 3500, but I had the most fun at 2500.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Is the wave you guys are talking about the dam that has a drop on the left side and a big wave on the right?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

blutzski said:


> What is the best level in the Gorge? Hit is yesterday at 4200 and it seemed more washed out (smaller waves and less holes) than when I ran it at 3600. 3600 seemed to have more action. What is the best level for a big water play run?


Ah, this 2 year old post... it was fun to read it again. It all still holds true.

Three of us ran it tonight at about 3500 cfs and it was pretty intense. Especially since tonight was the first time I've been in my boat this year! 

Anaway, last year, several in my group agreed that +/-3500 cfs seems to be the most intense level. Some of the bigger features seem to wash as you approach 4000 cfs and beyond. 

A few examples: 

*the entrance drop, (often referred to the "S-turn" at lower water), at Sunshine starts with a meaty wave/hole as you drop into the rapid on the left side. At 4000 you can slip past to the left of the hole easier because the drop is less, but at 3500, you have to punch a moderate curler next to the hole as you try to keep you bow from pearling down too bad.

*the big drop at the top of Sledgehammer doesn't haystack as high at 4000 cfs as it does at 3500 cfs 

*Rushmore, (huge wave about 40 feet upstream of Clark's Hole in Sledgehammer), is standing between crashes at 4000 cfs and can be surfed. At 3500 cfs it is crashing constantly and surfing would be a trashy endeavor. 

*Bird drop becomes a big, safe wave at 4000 but tonight at 3500 it was a crashing wave. It WILL spit you out at 3500, but you may have to show off your combat roll.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Solid said:


> Is the wave you guys are talking about the dam that has a drop on the left side and a big wave on the right?


As you begin to enter town, there are signs that warn of a dam and the last sign on the left warns to stay within 23 feet of the left bank. If you go farther out, you miss the boat chute and get sucked over the low-head dam and that would be very very bad.

The boat chute is a double drop chute. At 3500 cfs, the upper wave looks like some of the ugly holes you were avoiding in the Gorge and a river-left line is best to avoid it. THe water is moving slow enough that you can see it all unfolding as you drift toward it. It is super retentive and a wonderful pile for spinning at 3000 and lower, but at 3500 and up, good luck getting out. 

The 2nd drop is the famous Canon City Wave. It's a standing wave that has a very good eddy on river left but can also be accessed to the right of the wave in the eddy that forms in the middle of the river behind the wall of rocks that separate the dam and the boat chute. You do have to work to catch the mid-river eddy as you fall off your surf. It is possible at all levels if your arms are not mush yet. 

Now we have 2 waves at the new whitewater park at Centennial Park. After you leave the Canon City Wave you soon find your self at the upper wave of the park just downstream of the walk-bridge but not quite under the 4th stream bridge. Eddy service was difficult at 3500 cfs. But doable if you are on the ball.

The 2nd wave is a bit farther down stream, just upsteam of the next walk-bridge. Eddy service at 3500 is no-existant no matter how good you are. 

Both of these waves are fun, and I will be spending time there after each of my Gorge runs, but like any play park, nothing can compare to the natural features in the Royal Gorge, IMO.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

Good way to start your year Ed. 

I remember running the Gorge at 3800 cfs (1993?) in a Perception Reflex and it was all I could handle. Just keeping the water out of my face and eyes to see what was next was a full time job....up one wave...take a peek....down and up again...repeat hundreds of times. Clark's Hole was impressive as I was TOTALLY off line (lost) and ran it against the right wall. :shock:

t-cat


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

My first time tubing I let my friend take me out and guide me down the arkansas river starting at tunnel drive. Since he was more talented at steering a tube than me he got a nice line through the waves... but as for me I got the blunt force of both of them, kicked out of my tube in the 1st one and held under through the 2nd one. Not to mention a nasty gash on my arm from the cement blocks they have right by the dam.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed Hansen said:


> Ah, this 2 year old post... it was fun to read it again. It all still holds true.


Yep, and thanks for that original post. Every year since then, I've been watching the flows and hitting the Gorge at peak. Such a fun run. Good to know that 3500 is the level to shoot for. 4000+ doesn't come along very often.


----------



## Scotty lefebvre (May 16, 2006)

We caught 3900+ 2 days ago and I just wanted to agree with your assesment of the waves in that last drop of the narrows... THEY ARE HUUUUGE! it was awesome! Thanks for the original post. Very accurate


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah Scott, I remember lot's of hugeness. The Narrows was intense and seemed to go on forever. That was a great, fun, intense level and nobody else in there.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

It's cool seeing a two year post that is still relevant.

I'm running it tomorrow meeting at Tunnel at 5:30.

I've been working on the AW Page.Check it out. I put Joe Keck's comment in. Let me know if it's OK Joe.

I also put up some video videos of our 4200 cfs run two years ago. The main thing to notice is that Sunshine simply gets bigger and bigger and Sledgehammer actually starts to wash out.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh yeah, sure. I run it a couple dozen times just fine, and you have to post the video where I decide to try a new line and count fish down the rapid.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Ed, sorry abut that. I ran sunshine multiple times that year and first time I was filmed(by you) I flipped.

Say, Bruno. Ben Carter took a really nice film of you running Sunshine at 3500 with the train in the background. Send me a PM with your e-mail and we can work out a way to get the video to you. (it was on my camera).


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

Thought the Gorge had peaked last weekend when we ran it at 41 - 14 foot Hyside and gutted everything. AWESOME!! Got back in there this week at 28. Still think 35 is the biggest and stickiest level on the Gorge. Yesterday was big again - had some swimmers in Boateater, all good. Narrows was big! Looks like it's still coming up, and hoping to get our A team paddle crew to run over 50! Think it'll get up there? Might have to skirt a few things this time. Love this time of year!! Be safe out there.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll be in there tomorrow for sure.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Awesome. So jealous I can't get there this year...
Joe


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

719-661-4377 (cell#) (I don't have phone access till after 4:00pm)

after work Monday 7 June 2010:

can meet across the river from centennial park in the big lot 4:30-5:00pm

putting on 5:00-6:00pm at Parkdale.

Here's what level to expect, give or take:


Discharge, cubic feet per second 
Most recent instantaneous value: 4,920 06-06-2010 09:30 MDT
__________________


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Ed, the Parkdale gauge bugged out today. It was stuck almost all day while the Canon City gauge kept changing appropriately. Joe, you are missing out. Shit was great tonight at around 5100. Not a mank crew run though. *


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Threads like this keep me going in the long dark winter nights. That and skiing with my kids at Breckenridge this weekend.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Bump...

It's that time again. 3600 is a super fun level in there. Anyone want to hit it tomorrow (Saturday 6/1)?


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I meant Saturday 6/18...


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Aaaaaah, the memories of last years high water. This year looks to beat it and so far, no complaints. 

I have a wedding reception to attend tomorrow (Saturday the 18th 2011) so that will be one of the only days in the last 3 weeks that I will not be paddling my way down the Gorge. I went today and it was great at 3670 cfs. Hopefully it will be bumping 4000 when I get back in there on Sunday. If you are looking to go Sunday as well, there are at least 2 of us that will be hitting it in the afternoon, time yet to be determined.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Bruno I have one more paddler. Check PMs.


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

How about Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday??


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

maureen said:


> How about Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday??


Yes, Yes, and Yes. I'm in there daily. As of yesterday, I now work midnight to 8:00 a.m. I am sleeping until 1 or 2 and then running it after that at what ever time I get my stuff together if it's a solo trip, or at whatever time someone else is meeting me. So far I have no one else lined up this week so my schedule is wide open. Is there a certain put-on time you were interested in on one of those dates? I can adjust my schedule to meet you if you like. 719-661-4377.


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

ED, I guess we are doing Brown's all three of those days. We have a few new paddlers. We've been running the Gorge several times a weeks since the middle of May. Last weekend we ran it 5 times and on the last time flipped in the bottom of Sledge so I think we have some people that are are a little gun shy now. I'll give you a call next time we run it though!


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

maureen said:


> ED, I guess we are doing Brown's all three of those days. We have a few new paddlers. We've been running the Gorge several times a weeks since the middle of May. Last weekend we ran it 5 times and on the last time flipped in the bottom of Sledge so I think we have some people that are are a little gun shy now. I'll give you a call next time we run it though!


Enjoy Browns. ----and you picked a good place to flip. That section below is the only slack water in the canyon that allows time to recover.

I look forward to your call. (It was sweet today!)


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

Ed Hansen said:


> I'll see you at Parkdale.
> 
> I doubt it's a record high solo...... Tim Walker mentioned falling behind his group at 7200 cfs several years ago and not seeing a soul after that.... so I guess that could count as a solo run.
> 
> But the boats were MUCH bigger back in the olden days. :wink:



Nope 95 peaked at 6830 Google it gents.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

You dug up a 5 year old thread to make a point of a few hundred cfs, right or wrong?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

It did not resemble this Saturday at 400 CFS, but it was a beautiful day (for February)


----------

